# TTOC On Tour - Le Mans



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Had this sent to my phone last night from Fraser (YogiBear) currently at Le Mans.










Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

8) 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Didn't think this was an offical TTOC event :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I particularly like that red car


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I particularly like that red car


I think you'll find that the dark blue one is better!! :wink:


----------

